# Horizontal section of vent stack



## teststrips (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi - homeowner here trying to figure out plumbing for the addition I'm putting on my home. I've been reading about venting, and see that typically there is a vent stack that goes straight up. In my case, I can't go up where my line comes in (fireplace above it), so I'd have to run horizontal for ~8 feet to go up in a wall. Please look over the attached diagram to see if my plan will work. I'm in central Pennsylvania if that makes any difference as for code. 

There are a few questions I have:
Is the horizontal section (pitched 1/4" per foot) of vent pipe acceptable?

Is there a requirement for height of my laundry drain (elevation above where the drain line comes into building)?

Does the laundry drain need a separate vent?

How high should the vent stick out above roof? Is 18 inches above roof acceptable?

Thanks for your help!
Joel


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Your going to need a hammer to build the house, and one is on the way.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

"Hammer Time"

Dununna nu nunna can't touch this....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Go here>>> www.DIYChatroom.com


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

teststrips said:


> Hi - homeowner here trying to figure out plumbing for the addition I'm putting on my home. I've been reading about venting, and see that typically there is a vent stack that goes straight up. In my case, I can't go up where my line comes in (fireplace above it), so I'd have to run horizontal for ~8 feet to go up in a wall. Please look over the attached diagram to see if my plan will work. I'm in central Pennsylvania if that makes any difference as for code.
> 
> There are a few questions I have:
> Is the horizontal section (pitched 1/4" per foot) of vent pipe acceptable?
> ...


 You're using the wrong colored pipe.

Red and blue are approved for direct burial only.


----------



## teststrips (Sep 21, 2011)

wow - you guys certainly treat new members really well. I think I'll take the suggestion of going elsewhere... imagine my surprise of going to a dedicated plumbing forum + not getting any plumbing help


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

teststrips said:


> wow - you guys certainly treat new members really well. I think I'll take the suggestion of going elsewhere... imagine my surprise of going to a dedicated plumbing forum + not getting any plumbing help


This is a dedicated plumbing forum for plumbers, not DIY'ers


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

teststrips said:


> wow - you guys certainly treat new members really well. I think I'll take the suggestion of going elsewhere... imagine my surprise of going to a dedicated plumbing forum + not getting any plumbing help


Looks like you forgot to read the big red BOLD writing when you signed up stating this site is for Professional Plumbers.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

